# 2003 Infiniti G42 Coupe SQ Install - Sony JBL Seas Mosconi Stereo Integrity



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I can still remember a time when all i seem to do are G35s and 350Zs....before I started getting all sorts of other models of cars...so it was kinda nice to return to a car i am intimately familiar with after an almost year long hiatus. Counting simple HU installs, this is about the 40th G35 I have worked on. 

Note that this is not a G35 but a G42, reason being that among other mods, this vehicle's engine has been with a fully custom built motor that is right around 4.2 liters...for now its NA making over 300 to the wheels, but right after the install, its going in for a Supercharger and should be well over 600WHP. 

This car also is extremely well sorted out, using very good and unique components and recently been repainted by my man William at Williams autobody in San Mateo.

Anyway, lets get started with the goals:

1. To achieve a high level of sound quality and can get loud enough over the powerful engine

2. To build a fully stealth fake floor that is also strong and durable since the car hauls around golf bags 

3. To have a lil tasteful flash built into the install to go along with the clean and understated look of the exterior.

so here goes...first a pic of the car, IMO this is one of my favorite modified G couples I have ever worked on, its done extremely cleanly, no huge wing, no tons of gills and vents, just clean and classy, i also like the wedssport wheels on it...a nice departure from the normal, which is volk volk volk  Just overall very tasteful but underneath, a ton of very high end mods:




























onto the system.

The signal starts with a customer supplied Sony XNV-770BT double din navigation equipped dvd headunit, installed via a JDM finisher. its a nice and clean unit with a very clear screen, about the only thing i dont like about it is the huge thick front face...which coupled with how tight it is behind it in the dash, makes it hard to flush mount. Not to mention if its recessed too much, the face can catch on the opening on its wing down motion.

One challenged i had to work around was the slew of monitors, sensors and their accompanied cable already installed into the car, including a huge bundle behind the dash...but in the end, i managed to get everything to fit...here is the shot of the dash with everything lit up:










The customer also supplied me with a Sony XA-R800C backup camera, which i put into the back above the license plate, really the only place on a G coupe since the lights are recessed into the bumper:



















The car uses a JBL MS8 for signal processing, and i installed the display unit in the glove box, along with an extension cable for the tuning mic and also the removable sony/tomtom navigation module:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

The front stage is my old trusty Seas Lotus Reference 6.5" two way component. The midbasses were installed into the stock lower door location. 

First, the door was sound proofed and new wires run through the molex plug into the door:










Next two adapter spacer rings were built and coated with truck bedliner to protect them against the elements:










The spacers were then bolted into the car:










The Seas midbass wired up and identified by color coded heatshrink:










and installed into the door:



















The area on the door card around the speaker were trimmed down and covered with deamplifier pro to prevent buzzing:










And the procedure was repeated on the passenger side:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

The Seas tweeters were as usual, molded into the A pillars off axis, and covered in dash matching black vinyl. It is almost impossible to match the flocked on finish of the stock A pillars, and matching the dash has worked well for me:





































Here are the build pics of t he A pillars.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

First the entire pillar was coated with a layer of resin, this hardens the stock finish and provides a solid foundation to attach mold cloth and filler to. Two rings were aimed and attached to the pillar, with a corresponding hole drilled in the plastic:



















Grille cloth was pulled on the shape, secured at the edges with CA glue, resin applied, allowed to cure; excess grille cloth trimmed. and a mixture of duraglass and resin was poured with a squeeze bottle into the inside cavity of the mold to make it virtually a solid piece:










A layer of filler later, they were smoothed out and ready for upholstery:










Black vinyl was then wrapped across the shape:



















and the Seas tweeters installed and wired up:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Next are a few pics of the bundled wiring...hard to see but I figured since i took em, i might as well post em 























































I also wired up his sensor array monitoring various key elements of the car, all underneath the passenger side carpet, where it is out of sight but within easy reach:










The rear deck 6x9s were removed for better bass venting into the interior, and the rear deck cover was covered in CCF to prevent buzzing against the metal deck:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

now onto the trunk.

As stated, the goal wasnt to be overly flashy, but rather stealthy, durable and tastefull done. So here is the view with the stock trunk mat in place, 100 percent OEM appearance:










pop off the carpet and you see a new fake floor finished in durable graphite carpet, chose instead of vinyl for its resistance to scuffs and scratches. two cutouts are in the middle...the front one looks darker simply because of the angle of the light, they are identical colored:










Pop off the covers and here is what you see, its hard to get the entire install in one pic because of the small trunk opening.

but a single SI BM MKIII sits in a .5 cubic foot sealed enclosure upfront; in the back, the MS8 is sandwiched by a pair of Mosconi AS amplifiers. An AS100.4 sends 100 watts RMS to the tweeter, and 500 watts RMS at 2ohms bridged to the subwoofer, while the identically sized AS200.2 powers the midbass with 200 watts a piece. The MS8 powers the stock rear side speakers for surround left and right.

all the equipment is framed in blue vinyl that has a slight greenish tint to it, pretty much the closest thing i can find to the exterior color. and everything has been flush mounted with precise borders around all the equipment:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Now for some build pics of the trunk.

Here is the bottom half of the sub enclosure, with support bracing:










with the top in, hole cut, and wires passed through:










and topped with blue vinyl:










here is the main amp/processor support piece, with spacers and mounting holes:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Here is the main cosmetic trim piece before and after vinyl:




























and installed into the car:










Here is the top floor center piece before and after carpet:



















The two side pieces before and after carpet:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

And the top covers, with grille mesh attached and carpeted:




























And finally, i leave you with a few detailed shots of the wiring organization beneath it all.























































So thats it, the customer just picked up the car...overall the sound is VERY pleasant, powerful midbass, smooth midrange and highs...center with the ms8 sans a center channel, is a lil diffuse, but we plan to work on it in the future with more autotunes. the best part about this particular car was its subbass, i think a single BM, given its optimal enclosure size, is really perfect in this car, very smooth and linear extension, no bumps and can get really loud...i just wish i can get my hands on more of these 

anyway, time for a mini vacation, be back with the next car in a coupla weeks.

cheers,

Bing


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Great job as usual along with an excellent write up.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Another winner! How does he do it?? 

Bing: What kind of bedliner spray are you using on the speaker adapters? Are they made of MDF?


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

****ing incredible Bing.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice Bing - love the Seas, SI BM, and Mosconi combination! I wish my doors were like those - would have made the 6.5" install sooooo much easier. 

Once again, great job!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys...

the rings are MDF to start with, and sealed with spray on liner, i have to check what brand i have...herculiner? duraliner? lol , triple coats on both sides.


----------



## screamatamonkey (May 15, 2009)

Nice work Bing!

I've been trying to figure out how you secure the beauty panels (in this case, the carpeted panels that go over the vinyled surfaces) and the little side panels? Do they just sit on top of the sub-frame that you built, or are the screwed down somewhere?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i put pilot holes with a flush mounting top on the wood, so when the screw goes in, it sinks in below the carpet, i then take a pick and pick at the carpet around that screw to make it fizz out, to the point it becomes hard to see the screw holes


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

That's an extremely beautiful car, and an equally beautiful install to complement it. Methodical and professional work as always.


----------



## screamatamonkey (May 15, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> i put pilot holes with a flush mounting top on the wood, so when the screw goes in, it sinks in below the carpet, i then take a pick and pick at the carpet around that screw to make it fizz out, to the point it becomes hard to see the screw holes


Interesting...do you do something similar with the vinyl beauty panels? (i.e.  this install )


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

wow, very impressive install! Giving me lots of ideas for mine.


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


>


How do you cut those rings out?? I'm guessing 2 hole saw bits?

Excellent work as always, I would love to be able to hear an MS-8 tuned car.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Bing another excellent build! Thanks for sharing your vision and talents!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

1. yeah, two hole saw bits, held with my hand, the second cut i turn the clutch on the drill to the lightest setting or when it goes through it will take half my hand with it lol

2. on vinyl i use either quick snaps or a bigger hole with a screw cap. a few times with HD velcro but very rare.

b


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> 1. yeah, two hole saw bits, held with my hand, the second cut i turn the clutch on the drill to the lightest setting or when it goes through it will take half my hand with it lol
> 
> 2. on vinyl i use either quick snaps or a bigger hole with a screw cap. a few times with HD velcro but very rare.
> 
> b


Your a machine, Amazing work. Amazing car. Keep them coming!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Need someone to pick up after your work?...simply phenomenal!


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

Great Work as usual Bing, is that a technique you recommend for all A pillars? Coating them with resin prior to cloth? I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## knowledge (Dec 13, 2010)

great build man neat wire work as well. how do u get exact beauty panels to match any curve or turn? is there a tool for that?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

vapor77 said:


> Great Work as usual Bing, is that a technique you recommend for all A pillars? Coating them with resin prior to cloth? I hadn't thought of that.


no no, thats only for the G35...the stock material is like flocked on...and i have found that stripping it takes forever...but if you leave it furry, the part where it meets the resined area will show up on vinyl...so now i just coat it with resin before hand so it dries to a uniform hard surface, easier for me to work on.

b


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

knowledge said:


> great build man neat wire work as well. how do u get exact beauty panels to match any curve or turn? is there a tool for that?


there are tools for that, but in this case, the job is made easier by tracing the stock carpet, but still a lot of fine tweakin and trimming is needed. 

without any stock carpet, its all about tracing the curvature onto cardboard, and transferring it to wood, very time consuming and patience testing 

b


----------



## NucFusion (Nov 28, 2010)

Great work as always. The attention to detail so impresses me. I'm one of the people who also wishes I get get my hands on the SI subs.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Another great install Bing!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> there are tools for that, but in this case, the job is made easier by tracing the stock carpet, but still a lot of fine tweakin and trimming is needed.
> 
> without any stock carpet, its all about tracing the curvature onto cardboard, and transferring it to wood, very time consuming and patience testing
> 
> b


or you can get a rough shape. tape off the area and bondo in gaps for an exact fit. then sand it down a bit to compensate for upholstery material thickness.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> or you can get a rough shape. tape off the area and bondo in gaps for an exact fit. then sand it down a bit to compensate for upholstery material thickness.



thats i would do for vinyl covered stuff against hard plastic...other wise if its carpet aginst factory carpet, where there is some give, its nice to have a few 1/16th adjustment left to right, fore and aft, to frame the equipment perfectly...but then again, i am not a perfect measurement person like you


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

man, u are a badass installer. every build i look at that u have done is simply amazing. KUDOS to you man!!


----------



## WhiteLX (Jan 25, 2010)

What are you using to soundproof/deaden the doors and the rest of the car?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

a combination of second skin deamplifier pro and elemental designs edead v3 teklite.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

another 'signature install'... you bet!


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Totally in awe here. Great work.

Mopar


----------



## CGMMNY (Jul 26, 2011)

I know one thing, when I get my next vehicle I'm either flying you out or shipping my car to you for my next install. Nice job!


----------



## Granatelli (Nov 24, 2009)

Bada *Bing* must be Italian for Great Install !

Am I the only person who checked (twice) where this dude was located?

Wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xMplar (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey thre Simplicityinsound Im the australian Distributor for Mosconi audiosystem and gladen audio and i have to say aprt from one change i would have made to the mosconi processor instead of the MS8 (however its alot smaller so maynot have looked as balenced) this is a pure sex install my freind as one who has used the mosconi series amps both the AS or (Gladen ) as they are now mosconi amps and the One series mosconis small foot print big power and looking forwad to using the new Zeros by mosconi aswell i thinik you without even haringit have made a very well balenced sound system not over the top not full on straight up electrickery sq just good old fashined top of the range gear and installed well with a simple goal in mind it would be nice for more ppl to do build like this that are clean an classy and acheive results without having to be all neons and tvs in headrests and massive subs

Applause all round mate and to be totally honest with you i may have just stolen your idea for my next car as this thing looks amazing and a black on black with black irims and a polished lip supercharged and maybe black install in the boot with some black light downlights to hit the white amps and boom that would just be pure gravey very nice work mate i have a freing who is using the mosconi amps and mosconi 6to8 dsp with the scanspeak revelators and i think that is going to be one awsome sound car too well done and keep it up and to all the duyers out there this is HOW ITS DONE SIMPLE CLEAN AND using good gear congrates on a very nice car and install

Ren
xMplar


----------



## Low_e_Red (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey b, 
Next time you are making your rings for the tweets, cut your first outside hole like normal then CA glue your rings to an extra piece of MDF. That way you don't need your fingers by it as much. Then just take a small razor blade and cut off the MDF. 

Good job on the install. 
Ryan


----------



## Pad (Mar 22, 2009)

Very nice! Good job.


----------



## The_Grimy_One (May 9, 2011)

This is dope! I deff need to do my rear deck lid like that. Cuz it rattles a bunch! And your doors look super good. Looks like you have inspired me.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Low_e_Red said:


> Hey b,
> Next time you are making your rings for the tweets, cut your first outside hole like normal then CA glue your rings to an extra piece of MDF. That way you don't need your fingers by it as much. Then just take a small razor blade and cut off the MDF.
> 
> Good job on the install.
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan, currently i just set the clutch to lowest setting, so any resistance it stops, and its been pretty good at not hurting my hand at all


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

xMplar said:


> Hey thre Simplicityinsound Im the australian Distributor for Mosconi audiosystem and gladen audio and i have to say aprt from one change i would have made to the mosconi processor instead of the MS8 (however its alot smaller so maynot have looked as balenced) this is a pure sex install my freind as one who has used the mosconi series amps both the AS or (Gladen ) as they are now mosconi amps and the One series mosconis small foot print big power and looking forwad to using the new Zeros by mosconi aswell i thinik you without even haringit have made a very well balenced sound system not over the top not full on straight up electrickery sq just good old fashined top of the range gear and installed well with a simple goal in mind it would be nice for more ppl to do build like this that are clean an classy and acheive results without having to be all neons and tvs in headrests and massive subs
> 
> Applause all round mate and to be totally honest with you i may have just stolen your idea for my next car as this thing looks amazing and a black on black with black irims and a polished lip supercharged and maybe black install in the boot with some black light downlights to hit the white amps and boom that would just be pure gravey very nice work mate i have a freing who is using the mosconi amps and mosconi 6to8 dsp with the scanspeak revelators and i think that is going to be one awsome sound car too well done and keep it up and to all the duyers out there this is HOW ITS DONE SIMPLE CLEAN AND using good gear congrates on a very nice car and install
> 
> ...


oh trust me, if the 6to8dsp was avaiable back when this install was done, i would have use it for sure


----------



## lovnbmws (Jan 4, 2012)

Love those a pliers! Nicely done!


----------



## Low_e_Red (Aug 23, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> Thanks Ryan, currently i just set the clutch to lowest setting, so any resistance it stops, and its been pretty good at not hurting my hand at all


Haha, whatever works. I'm just one of those safety types.


----------



## DaCid (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow, I love the car! Great install! 

I am actually trying to make a false floor for my car right now, but I decided against making the windows. I was just going to stick to a two-piece floor (split down the middle). The only issue I am having is I don't know how to brace the floor so it won't sag and can carry weight for a toolbox or golf clubs. Got any suggestions or advice for me?

Thanks!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i use evenly spaced supports along the bottom foundational structure so its quite strong that way.


----------



## DaCid (Oct 17, 2010)

Did you just allow the floor to rest on the supports, or did you actually screw it onto them?


----------



## BoonDoggie (Aug 22, 2010)

What I like: The total install, beautiful, though, why focus the tweets to each other, rather than point them in to the listener? That said, what happened to the front stage being focused to the listeners altogether, i. e. kick panel focusing and the like? Just wondering.

What I don't like: The multi-monitor setup. Wayyy too many distractions for the driver. Look, my phone has 90% the capabilities of the whole setup, I should be able to use it, with a smart interface, to control my setup. Phone + screen = less distractions. That's just me, please don't judge. 
LOVE the install, minimal, and sedate, but yielding great sound. Perfect.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

DaCid said:


> Did you just allow the floor to rest on the supports, or did you actually screw it onto them?


always secured down, either with screws, or clips


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

BoonDoggie said:


> What I like: The total install, beautiful, though, why focus the tweets to each other, rather than point them in to the listener? That said, what happened to the front stage being focused to the listeners altogether, i. e. kick panel focusing and the like? Just wondering.
> 
> What I don't like: The multi-monitor setup. Wayyy too many distractions for the driver. Look, my phone has 90% the capabilities of the whole setup, I should be able to use it, with a smart interface, to control my setup. Phone + screen = less distractions. That's just me, please don't judge.
> LOVE the install, minimal, and sedate, but yielding great sound. Perfect.




the tweeter? a lot of it is cosmetics, most of my customers take a look at on axis tweeter pods and goes "ewwww" but also, off axis with this tweeter in this car has proven to work very well, one of my G coupes with the same setup is very competitive in MECA sq  as for kicks, again i dont think it affects things a lot here in this car, most lower door locations work pretty well. ipersonally run kicks in my car, but a lot of people with stick shift cars dont want them.

to be fair, there is no multimonitor setup in the car  what you see upfront is:

1. the stock nav, it sux and wont be used, but cant really be deleted without some additional cost, so it remains but it retracts into the dash.

2. the touch infometer for his engine monitoring duties, remember this is a crazy fully custom 4.2 liter engine build from the stock 3.5...

3. we just added a alpine aftermarket nav/headunit as the only screen.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

very nice detail


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Man...yet another awesome install you've done. I don't know why I don't think my jaw is going to drop every time I click on one of your installs.  

Sadly the combination of lack of manufacturers even willing to take on the job of making the motor for the BM mkIII/mkIV's coupled to the price of neo has brought the future of that design to a temporary pause.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> Man...yet another awesome install you've done. I don't know why I don't think my jaw is going to drop every time I click on one of your installs.
> 
> Sadly the combination of lack of manufacturers even willing to take on the job of making the motor for the BM mkIII/mkIV's coupled to the price of neo has brought the future of that design to a temporary pause.


true sad man...if you had more i would try to put them into every car


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

Bing, I've been folioing your builds and have always appreciated your work. Especially now that i am trying my out doing my own build. it is HARD WORK! props to you sir!

CC


----------

